# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  السودان vs النيجر

## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
  vs        
استاد الهلال 
8:30
الجمعة 18/2/2011
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*انتهاء الشوط الاول
انتهي بتقدم منتخبنا بهدف بكري المدينة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*احرز الهدف في الدقيقة 17
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*اضاع مدثر كاريكا اربعة فرص مضمونة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*نال عدد من لاعبينا كروت صفراء مما قد يؤثر علي مسيرة المنتخب في الادوار القادمة اذا تاهل منتخبنا
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*من بينهم بلة جابر
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*مقدم الاستديو التحليلي قال :( مدثر كاريكا يتلاعب باعصاب المشاهدين داخل وخارج الاستديو)
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*بداية الشوط الثاني مع منتخب النيجر
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*مدثر كاريكا يفضل التمرير في وضع مريح ويقشل الهجمة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*تسديدة من علاء الدين يوسف سهلة عند الحارس
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ضربات  الترجيح   هل  بدأت  أم  لا   نحن  فى  الأنتظار
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السودان
مهند الطاهر
هدف
تعادل 1-1
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*النيجر
تضيع
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*سيف وتضيع 
1-1
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أستر   يارب
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*النيجر
هدف 2-1
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*مصعب عمر
هدف 
تعادل 2-2
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*النيجر تضيييييييييييييييع
2-2
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*سفاري
هدف 3-2 للسودان
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*النيجر
هدف 3-3
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الكاااااااااااابتن هدااااااااااااااف
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووك للسودان
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*حمد  لله   عالسلامه  مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك    للوطن
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الحمد لله .. الحمد لله .. الحمد لله 
الله يبارك فيك يا ود الدمااااااااام
                        	*

----------


## خلف الله الهادى

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للسودان       بعد نفسنا انقطع حولااااااااااا
*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*يا اخوانا في النهايه ده اسمه منتخب السودان
*

----------


## كته

*مبروك للسودان
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هشام احمدموسى
					

يا اخوانا في النهايه ده اسمه منتخب السودان



 معك حق ومافي زول قال غير كدة
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هشام احمدمو السودان سى
					

يا اخوانا في النهايه ده اسمه منتخب السودان



مااسمه منتخب السودان  ولا حاجه
ده  تاهل جبان
*

----------


## صخر

*مبروك تاهل الهلال عفوا اقصد منتخب السودان
                        	*

----------

